# Patek Nautilus 5711/1A-010



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Always nice to make photo's of a stunning piece. This is for me a real icon. The simplicity of this watch and the dial which is so unique. I especially like the models from 2006 as they have rounded sides which is more in line with the case. This watch for me is one of the most beautiful watches for sale today. Also personally I don't care to much about all the other version with all kinds of complication. This should remain a pure watch.

If you wonder, yes in the background of some of the photo's are actual Nautilus shells!!

Enough talk here are some photo's:


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 01 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 02 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

*Here the dial almost look black. Also nice to see the dept/hight of the sides and markers.*

Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 10 by Bidle, on Flickr

*My favorite photo together with the first one!!
*Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 11 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 12 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 13 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 14 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 15 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Philippe Nautilus 5711/1A-010 16 by Bidle, on Flickr

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

O_O fantastic pics, Bidle.

This, with the AP RO, is my absolute grail


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Reno said:


> O_O fantastic pics, Bidle.
> 
> This, with the AP RO, is my absolute grail


Thx, Reno! This watch is definitely in my top five list!


----------



## div25sec9 (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful watch...a classic design for sure


----------



## Shayer (Jan 30, 2013)

So simple, yet so beautiful and classy, nice pics!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Shayer said:


> So simple, yet so beautiful and classy, nice pics!


Thx!! Do really like this watch and very happy with the result of the photo's.


----------



## Denis Boulle (Feb 6, 2013)

I am very much fan of Patek Nautilus watch. It seems to be very excited pictures you have shared here... Keep Sharing more and looking more to see it.


----------



## mcloren (Jan 9, 2013)

I really like it, you can sell it to me or tell me where to buy it?
Thanks


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Denis Boulle said:


> I am very much fan of Patek Nautilus watch. It seems to be very excited pictures you have shared here... Keep Sharing more and looking more to see it.


Thx, when doing another session. I'll share them again.



mcloren said:


> I really like it, you can sell it to me or tell me where to buy it?
> Thanks


Just order one at your local AD!???



shaunmicky said:


> nice pics


Thx!



reese13 said:


> This watch is definitely in my top five list!


Mine too!!!


----------



## Rythem (Nov 7, 2012)

nice taste...0_O


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Rythem said:


> nice taste...0_O


Merci!


----------



## DucanAndersonWatchDealer (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks in really good condition mate!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

DucanAndersonWatchDealer said:


> Looks in really good condition mate!


Thx!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Patek Nautilus 5711*

Here some more photo's I made today:


Patek Nautilus 5711 19 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 21 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 28 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 30 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 25 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*

Beautiful...just beautiful! Excellent pictures of a stunning timepiece. A worthy grail that is now officially on my list. Thank you!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*



Horoticus said:


> Beautiful...just beautiful! Excellent pictures of a stunning timepiece. A worthy grail that is now officially on my list. Thank you!


Thank you!!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*

Some more photo's I was able to make:

Patek Nautilus 5711 36 by Bidle, on Flickr

Patek Nautilus 5711 31 by Bidle, on Flickr

Patek Nautilus 5711 33 by Bidle, on Flickr

Patek Nautilus 5711 32 by Bidle, on Flickr

Patek Nautilus 5711 35 by Bidle, on Flickr

Thx for watching, hope you like these!


----------



## Ryvhan (May 27, 2014)

This, with the AP RO, is my absolute grail


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*

Beautiful watch and great pictures!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*



Ryvhan said:


> This, with the AP RO, is my absolute grail


I also like the Royal Oak, but prefer the Nautilus. Maybe also because of all the new off-shore and other models,...



Nokie said:


> Beautiful watch and great pictures!


Merci!


----------



## JWNY (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## socrates35 (Apr 21, 2014)

Great watch, thanks for posting! The white dialled version is my current grail.....


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

socrates35 said:


> View attachment 2349978
> 
> Great watch, thanks for posting! The white dialled version is my current grail.....


This has to be one of the nicest looking, cleanest watches ever! Beautiful photo!


----------



## hronisx (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*



Bidle said:


> Here some more photo's I made today:
> 
> 
> Patek Nautilus 5711 19 by Bidle, on Flickr
> ...


Just amazing!!!


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*

Thx, just noticed that two of the links don't work so hereby again:


Patek Nautilus 5711 28 by Bidle, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 19 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: Patek Nautilus 5711*

Really love this watch:

Patek Nautilus 5711 36 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## Romkunas (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice nice Watch


----------



## Bidle (Aug 5, 2006)

Three more photo's from yesterday. Still a wonderful watch,...


Patek Nautilus 5711 38 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 39 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


Patek Nautilus 5711 40 by Bidle Lt, on Flickr


----------



## JonnyDrama (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome watch! Do you own any other Patek's?


----------

